# 2002 Jeep Wrangler Long Engine Cranking Time?



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

My wife and I have a 2002 Jeep Wrangler X 4x4 with the 4.0 and an auto. This is my wifes daily driver in the winter. Lately it has started to crank for 5-8 seconds before starting, so naturally I checked the fuel pressure, the fuel pressure immediately jumps to 50 psi with the key on and engine off, but as soon as the pump kicks off the pressure falls very quickly all the way to zero within 10-20 seconds, I then checked the pressure while the engine is running and it is a steady 50 psi regardless of rpm. There are no external leaks in the system and no fuel in the oil, plugs read good (tan) so I dont believe it is a leaky or stuck open injector, my gut tells me its the pressure regulator which has an anti drain-back valve in it. Has anyone had a similar experience? I guess I am looking for reassurance before I buy a $108 regulator. Any insight would be greatly appreciated, btw I am leaving for Texas this evening so I may not be able to read responses for a few days but I will as soon as I am back, thanks in advance,

Travis


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I will have to find out about the fuel pressure issue, but in the meantime, how old is the battery, and have you tested it? I know on my 01 Wrangler, if the battery voltage is low, the starter turns fine, but for some reason I guess the ignition system needs lots of voltage... once I had a bad cell in my battery and it would start fine, but as soon as I would let off the gas, it would die, but start right back up... 

I am at work right now, so I will look at my service manual when I get home and see if I can find anything on your problem.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Have to check it when I get home and she does as well, just got it not long ago so not sure how old the battery is. Am I wrong or shouldn't it hold pressure at the rail for a reasonable amount of time? Any other rig I have worked on does, are these jeeps different? Thanks
Travis


P.S. We haven't experienced any stalls, rough idle, or things of that nature, just long cranking so far


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv seen fuel pumps do that before but not sure that is your problem


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Backwoods Motorsports said:


> Have to check it when I get home and she does as well, just got it not long ago so not sure how old the battery is. Am I wrong or shouldn't it hold pressure at the rail for a reasonable amount of time? Any other rig I have worked on does, are these jeeps different? Thanks
> Travis
> 
> 
> P.S. We haven't experienced any stalls, rough idle, or things of that nature, just long cranking so far


I haven't had a chance to look at my manual, as I am still at work, but I did consult with some fellow Jeepers on another forum, and one of them said that he had to replace the regulator you mentioned above on his 99 Wrangler. He said it did the same thing that you described, and until he replaced it, he just turned the key on for about 15 seconds before trying to start to give it time to pressure up... 

Hope that helps... If I come across any other information, I'll let you know :bigok:


----------

